# 2 Can Aerial Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

?? NA??


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Uploaded the wrong one. Oh well.*



treefork said:


> ?? NA??


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen the other one too.

Great skill D.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

supercalifragilisawesomaveloucious...............

Okay, when are we going to see three cans?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh well somehow I lost the best 2 shots I did today. And thats how it goes.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

mr. green said:


> supercalifragilisawesomaveloucious...............
> 
> Okay, when are we going to see three cans?


Mr Green, let's see you do 'one wing-shot can'!  I got excuse ... I'm still very not consistent with basic PF shooting and I sure am not going to go bare-back yet . Actually, seems like a very small minority do slingshot wing shooting. I can only think of one other PFS practioner and that would Capnjoe that does wing shooting on video. Maybe other's do it but no videos. Perhaps more of a slingshot wing shooting movement needed here!!! I am actually intrigued by Jedi Dgui's holster draw speed shooting. I think he's original innovator of that? Fast drawing rapid fire is something I would like to pursue myself!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Darrell is the man. He started sligshot fast draw. As far as I know....


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Dgui there are a lot of who wish you would re-post some of you old vids. Great learning tools and super entertaining. When my friends say , your into slingshots?? Ill show them on of you vids ,, then they understand.


----------

